# My one off Poacher



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a blank poacher off John a few weeks ago, but i wanted something with more grip for me so i asked him if i could buy one the same but with a pinky hole, so John said no problem, but after it was made he said it would be a one off because of the way it looked, but John has kindly still sent me the catapult but for free cause he didnt want to make any money out of it, so i think it is only fare i do a review of it, and his work, cheers jeff

Well the postman came this morning and i was made up, one of the nicest catapults ive seen, and the finish as always is top of the class, it is a small but very nice catapult to shoot, and as always fitted with his gamekeeper bands, i just cant wait to give this its 1st hunting trip, 
ive been shredding cans all day with this little catapult and i have to say even though the bands are strong there is very little pull on the wrist, 
it is a proper pocket poacher, it is a touch smaller than my dankung, and delivers a right old smack, i was shooting 12mm and 14mm lead with it today and i think john has made the bands for the 12mm ball as they seem to proform better, 
I mite give it a run out ratting at the weekend, if i do i will post the photos in the hunting forum, thanks a lot John, cheers jeff

OLD AND NEW CATAPULTS TOGETHER





































THE SIZE


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Both are great looking little shooters, John does good work no doubt.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool slingshots there ! Good review and good shooting on the cans. Looking forward to hunting posts.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Those look like great products that will "take care of business" Jeff!!! Looks like John did a great job!! A very creative talented guy!









All the best,
Perry (A+) Adkisson


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Nice shooter. Just by lookin' I can tell how nice it must be to shoot with.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

bubble n squeak


----------



## THEstoneSlinger (Dec 19, 2012)

GOOOO DANKUNGS LOVE THEM!!!!!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Good looking slings...both of them!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice, I will be ordering from John in the near future.


----------

